# [error] Al iniciar gentoo :(

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Despues de realizar emerge -uDN world, he reiniciado el sistema y me tope con lo siguiente:

```
* Populating /dev with  existing devices through uevents... [OK]

udevd[1006]: udev: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel or disable the kernels CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option; udev may fail to work correctrly

* Waiting for yevents to be processed...

udevd-work[1037]: error opening ATTR{/sys/class/sound/controlC0/ ../uevent} for writing; No such file or directory

/etc/X11/startDM.sh: line 28: 5023 Segmentation fault  start-stop-deamon --start --exec ${EXEC} ${NAME:+--name} ${NAME} ${PIDFILE:+--pidfile} ${PIDFILE}
```

Una vez pasa todo eso, pues evidentemente no se carga el gdm y solo me aparece el prompt para logearme  :Sad: .... Y si realizo startx se pone como si fuese a entrar el GDM pero se queda todo congelado y borroso  :Sad: ...

Mi kernel actual es: 2.6.31-gentoo-r6, que biene siendo el mas reciente de gentoo-sources.

Por otro lado, intente buscar solucion haciendo emerge -e world, pero hay problemas para compilar bien openoffice  :Sad: , pero en fin, de entrada me gustara saber si se peude solucionar esto, ya que el openoffice no creo que tenga que ver mucho con que el GDM no inicie y el segmentation fault :S..

Que puedo hacer ??

----------

## natxoblogg

Seguramente el problema resida en el udev, o por lo menos de eso se queja, Muéstranos el log de la Xorg para salir de dudas, pero en un principio yo bajaria la versión del udev a la que tenias. Pero antes de hacer pruebas muestranos el log.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Seguramente el problema resida en el udev, o por lo menos de eso se queja, Muéstranos el log de la Xorg para salir de dudas, pero en un principio yo bajaria la versión del udev a la que tenias. Pero antes de hacer pruebas muestranos el log.

 

Vaya el contenido de Xorg.0.lo es raro :S

# cat /var/log/Xorg.o.log

```
http://www.cosc.canterbury.ac.nz/~greg/python/Pyrex/Pyrex-0.9.8.5.tar.gz
```

Y la version de udev es:

```
*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 146-r1

      Latest version installed: 146-r1

      Size of files: 527 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

      Description:   Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:       GPL-2

```

Y el tal pyrex que menciona Xorg ya esta instalado :S.

```
*  dev-python/pyrex

      Latest version available: 0.9.8.5-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.9.8.5-r1

      Size of files: 236 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.cosc.canterbury.ac.nz/~greg/python/Pyrex

      Description:   A language for writing Python extension modules

      License:       as-is

```

----------

## opotonil

Antes de nada ¿has desactivado la opcion del kernel que te dice?

Relacionados:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-804319-highlight-deprecated.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-794583-highlight-deprecated.html

Salu2.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Antes de nada ¿has desactivado la opcion del kernel que te dice?
> 
> Relacionados:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-804319-highlight-deprecated.html
> ...

 

no, no la he desactivado aun....

Vere los links  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Gracias por los enlaces opotonil, he re-compilado el kernel quitando las opciones de sysfs_deprecated y ya no recivo el mensaje de error, ahora solamente cuando inicia gentoo me continua dando los siguientes errores:

```
[*] Starting ConsoleKit deamon  [!!]

/etc/X11/startDM.sh: line 28: 5023 Segmentation fault  start-stop-deamon --start --exec ${EXEC} ${NAME:+--name} ${NAME} ${PIDFILE:+--pidfile} ${PIDFILE}
```

Basicamente no puede iniciarse el ConsoleKit y da ese error horrible de segmentation default del startDM.sh  :Sad: .... No tengo idea porque, ademas jamas he tocado el archivo ese, como ya lo habia comentado anteriormente esto me sucedio despues de un emerge --sync && emerge -uDN world..

Ya realize revdep-rebuild para ver si se resolvia, pero ironicamente  :Sad:  me sale que existe rota una libreria o algo del openoffice, asi que revdep-rebuild intenta reparar los enlaces rotos pero falla durante la compilacion de openoffice  :Sad: , de momento no tengo el fallo a la mano pero se los dare ahorita que llegue a mi servidor.

Alguna idea u ayuda ???

----------

## Txema

¿Has probado a recompilar consolekit y xinit?

¿tienes todos los archivos de configuración correctamente actualizados?

Saludos.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ¿Has probado a recompilar consolekit y xinit?
> 
> ¿tienes todos los archivos de configuración correctamente actualizados?
> 
> Saludos.

 

Mmmm solo he recompilado: consolekit y xorg-x11... Me falta xinit... aun asi consolekit sigue igual  :Sad: ...

En fin, revdep-rebuild esta trabajando y al parecer el openoffice ya quedo bien  :Very Happy: , esperare a que termine revdep-rebuild para continuar a recompilar xinit.

bye

----------

## quilosaq

emerge baselayout

----------

## Diabliyo

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> emerge baselayout

 

Vaya  :Sad: , openoffice continua fallando  :Sad: , el log del error lo publico mas tarde que no lo tengo a la mano !!.

Tambien re-compile xinit y el mismo problema de segmentatio_default  :Sad: .

Intentare la recomendacion de quilosaq... y les cuento !

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

He re-emergido baselayout y sigue igual  :Sad: ...

Ahora ya traigo los LOGs, va:

Este log corresponde al revdep-rebuild, donde intenta re-compilar openoffice, pero falla:

```
Checking module definitions ...

Checking module assignments ...

Checking StarRegistry ...

Checking Root Module ... gid_Module_Root_SDK

Checking Shortcut assignments ...

Checking missing parents ...

Shorten lines at modules

Creating setup script

Saving script

Module 'scp2' delivered successfully. 88 files copied, 4 files unchanged

2 module(s): 

   libegg

   psprint

need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m19/psprint/util

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m19/libegg/source

Attention: if you build and deliver the above module(s) you may prolongue your the build issuing command "build --from libegg psprint"

rmdir /tmp/12665

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: app-office/openoffice-3.1.1 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 5313:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       make || die "Build failed"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   Build failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.17"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.5 -target 1.5" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

```

Re-emergi tambien xinit, xorg-x11, opengl y sigue tirando segmentatio_fault en el startDM.sh  :Sad: ...

Ademas el log de arriba que le spuse, menciona a libegg y psprint, los cuales ni idea :S !!.... los busque en emerge tal cual mismo nombre y no...

----------

## quilosaq

Haz:

ldd /sbin/start-stop-daemon

y dimos que te sale

----------

## Diabliyo

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Haz:
> 
> ldd /sbin/start-stop-daemon
> 
> y dimos que te sale

 

# ldd /sbin/start-stop-daemon

```
linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb7600000)

/lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7761000)
```

----------

## quilosaq

Ejecuta /sbin/start-stop-daemon sin parámetros y cuentanos.

Di el valor de la variable DISPLAYMANAGER en /etc/conf.d/xdm.

Haz:

emerge xdm

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si usas video nVidia, reinstala el driver. Puede ser eso.

Salud!

----------

